# M3i Zero announced



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2009)

*M3i Zero announced*
New slot-1 from the M3 Team



Not yet had your fill of DSi compatible flash carts? Then the M3 Team have a treat for you! Today the M3 Team have announced the *'M3i Zero'*, the first 'i' compatible M3 branded flash cart.

Just like the Supercard DS ONEi, everything on the M3i Zero is upgradeable. Should Nintendo decide to introduce measures to block flash carts in a future DSi firmware update, pending a possible work around, you'll be able to update your M3i Zero to tackle any new protection.



			
				M3 Team said:
			
		

> M3i Zero
> ============
> -Unique technique, from Zero to Infinity ('0 '-> '? ')
> 1) upgradable "Boot Flash data"
> ...


Pricing is currently unknown, but the M3 Team tell us that the cart should hit online retailers around the 22nd June. Stay tuned to GBAtemp.net for more of the first in latest product news!






 Discuss


----------



## Chanser (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh nice!


----------



## metron (Jun 12, 2009)

This is what I was waiting for! Now I want to go out and get a DSi.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 12, 2009)

whats the price range and when will it be released?


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Jun 12, 2009)

im so getting this


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> whats the price range and when will it be released?


Will be released in about 10 days time. Pricing currently unknown.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 12, 2009)

this is the one True love


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2009)

Kickass!! Looks really good..I like the new design.


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 12, 2009)

Glad I recently sold my Acekard to someone, to upgrade into this beast.


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 12, 2009)

ohhh sexy


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Jun 12, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 12, 2009)

The boxart says M3 Sakura in the bottom right of the box. Wahoo M3 Sakura compatibility, hopefully they'll let the users update that as well!


----------



## Link5084 (Jun 12, 2009)

How is this better than Supercard DSONEi?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> How is this better than Supercard DSONEi?


Who says it better, it's matter of personal preference....Please, don't turn this into vs. thread......If you like the cart, and are excited about it's release, post here please...If you dislike it, just ignore the thread..

But no comparisons and flamebaiting please


----------



## SkyintheSea (Jun 12, 2009)

Dope cart box and name. Too bad it can't use the DSi features. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise I will buy it.


----------



## bladerx (Jun 12, 2009)

That's called brand loyalty, some people like the DS One, others like me like the M3 better.


----------



## zero383 (Jun 12, 2009)

From Zero to Infinity..... and beyond!


----------



## BrandonG777 (Jun 12, 2009)

I think it's fake.

http://www.m3adapter.com/News_Events.htm

The name of our new M3 for DSi should be “ M3 real i “ (The name “ M3 i upgrade” is not correct ) Notice !


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 12, 2009)

BrandonG777 said:
			
		

> I think it's fake.
> 
> http://www.m3adapter.com/News_Events.htm
> 
> ...



Why are you judging it on whether it can go into DSi Mode? No other DSi flashcarts can, heck not even a hacker has unlocked it yet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2009)

BrandonG777 said:
			
		

> I think it's fake.
> 
> http://www.m3adapter.com/News_Events.htm
> 
> The name of our new M3 for DSi should be “ M3 real i “ (The name “ M3 i upgrade” is not correct ) Notice !


It's not fake


----------



## dudereno (Jun 12, 2009)

It's not fake, I got the same email this evening.

I'm looking forward to testing the card.


----------



## lildaz (Jun 12, 2009)

Been waiting to puchase a flash cart for my dsi...im glad i did


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't expect it to do anything new... But that's fine. The M3 Real is a great and reliable cart. When I buy a DSi I'll certainly get the M3i Zero as well, especially since everything is upgradeable.


----------



## zero383 (Jun 12, 2009)

BrandonG777 said:
			
		

> I think it's fake.
> 
> http://www.m3adapter.com/News_Events.htm
> 
> The name of our new M3 for DSi should be “ M3 real i “ (The name “ M3 i upgrade” is not correct ) Notice !



You thought wrong.

Email was sent directly from M3 to iwakura.


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 12, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> -Unique technique, from Zero to Infinity ('0 '-> '? ')


A compelling selling point if I ever saw one.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 12, 2009)

I think the zero to infinity thing is a metaphor for the added support of letting the users add onto the firmware as well.


----------



## Splych (Jun 12, 2009)

Mhm... Nice flashcart. I personally, would like to try this and would Sakura be compatible with it? That technique is catchy to most... If I was new to flashcarts and read that, I would go crazy over it.


----------



## dilav (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice box art!!!...I think... lol. 

still wondering about dsi game compability... why isn't dsi games released already.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 13, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Mhm... Nice flashcart. I personally, would like to try this and would Sakura be compatible with it? That technique is catchy to most... If I was new to flashcarts and read that, I would go crazy over it.
> 
> Yes it supports Sakura, check the bottom right of the box art.
> 
> ...



Ugh, does no one read? It's because we have yet to unlock DSi Mode, so all DSi flashcarts can only play normal DS games.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 13, 2009)

So going to get one as my first dsi flashcart. Might be just be but I think the box art is kinda eh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









... Maybe I'll wait for comments on the build quality first.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 13, 2009)

I am gonna wait and see what the reviews are on this product before deciding if I want to switch to it. So far out of all the flash cards I have owned, the M3 Simply and the CycloDS were the best slot-1 cards and I am hoping that the new M3 DSi compatible card is better then all the rest currently on the market because to be quite honest, every one of them right now is shite with some sort of problems. SC DSONEi is slow, Acekard 2 has defective issues, EZ Flash Vi has a horrible software development team and just keep pumping out alpha firmware and kernals instead of one that at least works properly (I should know, I use one), etc. I will wait until the verdict is up on the M3 before buying, I don't want to waste my money on something that isn't that great, but at this rate anything is probably better then the EZ Flash Vi but I want to know when Team Cyclops will be releasing their new card as it will be a toss up between the two for my loyalty.


----------



## raing3 (Jun 13, 2009)

OMG I've been waiting for this for ages... the box looks sweet and the name is far better then just calling it the M3 Real i. Can't wait to get one.


----------



## Islay (Jun 13, 2009)

Hmm, there are ore and greater cards to come, but I've always wonder why the usb stick is need one the past to, as it just needs power, why not build that function into the card its self, so u put the new chip bios on the micro Sd and slot it into your Dsi or an old Ds to give it power ?


----------



## CeroCHAOS (Jun 13, 2009)

Gonna wait til DSi functionality is cracked on this one. No need to upgrade my M3Real or buy a DSi yet but still gonna check reviews and progress.


----------



## Islay (Jun 13, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> I am gonna wait and see what the reviews are on this product before deciding if I want to switch to it. So far out of all the flash cards I have owned, the M3 Simply and the CycloDS were the best slot-1 cards and I am hoping that the new M3 DSi compatible card is better then all the rest currently on the market because to be quite honest, every one of them right now is shite with some sort of problems. SC DSONEi is slow, Acekard 2 has defective issues, EZ Flash Vi has a horrible software development team and just keep pumping out alpha firmware and kernals instead of one that at least works properly (I should know, I use one), etc. I will wait until the verdict is up on the M3 before buying, I don't want to waste my money on something that isn't that great, but at this rate anything is probably better then the EZ Flash Vi but I want to know when Team Cyclops will be releasing their new card as it will be a toss up between the two for my loyalty.




I agree Agreed.

off topic:
as your talking about the EZ5i, is there any alternative firmware ? with it's current set up u would time there would be 1.


----------



## serrin (Jun 13, 2009)

Maybe because it's Saturday morning right now over in Taiwan, but the m3adapter website still doesn't mention the m3i zero.
Also, what sort of features, aside from updatability (is that even a word?) does it have? Real time save?

I've given up waiting on the cyclo team. If the M3 team produce a fast, RTS enabled card, I'm getting it.


----------



## kohkindachi (Jun 13, 2009)

BTW guys what do your mean by 'DSi Mode'? What's the difference?


----------



## Islay (Jun 13, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> BTW guys what do your mean by 'DSi Mode'? What's the difference?



the DSi has 2 modes, 1 with extra ram , sd and cam function, and the basic mode that make the DSi = to a DS as it only uses what a Ds would has.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2009)

i like the name~!
Zero to Infinity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hooo hoo

waiting for this


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 13, 2009)

serrin said:
			
		

> Maybe because it's Saturday morning right now over in Taiwan, but the m3adapter website still doesn't mention the m3i zero.
> Also, what sort of features, aside from updatability (is that even a word?) does it have? Real time save?
> 
> I've given up waiting on the cyclo team. If the M3 team produce a fast, RTS enabled card, I'm getting it.
> ...



There are two different modes the DSi runs when running applications/games. One is the DS Mode, any regular game or flashcart is run in this and anything run in DS Mode can't use the cameras, SD slot, or better processing power/RAM. DSi Mode has everything, and currently can only be used when running DSiWare.

Why not add DSi Mode to flashcarts you ask? Because we have yet to find a way to use it/unlock it on a flashcart.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

M3i Zero.....

......

The name clicks. The box design is great (reminds me of Metorid, somehow). And its from M3.

Not getting it though. Since I don't want a DSi. I need more reason to buy a DSi


----------



## zero383 (Jun 13, 2009)

They named the card after me.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2009)

hmmmmmmm
maybe they are trying to get you to support them


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

zero383 said:
			
		

> They named the card after me.



Then it would be M3i 0383 wouldn't it


----------



## zero383 (Jun 13, 2009)

That has a nice ring to it lol.

So, I wonder which Canadian store will take orders first? Kick Gaming?


----------



## commdante (Jun 13, 2009)

Seeing how (non-) supporting they are to their previous (but still able) cards ... I couldn't care less. M3 really lost a lot of trust into their products from me. Once they release something new, they drop support for all their other cards imo.

But, whatever rocks your boat. I'm done with m3.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok...and? If you don't like it then why are you posting here? This is for M3 fans, not people who want to convince other people that the acekard2i and cycloDS is so faxing awsum tat et blows ta shet of ta m3 lolz.


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 13, 2009)

I've been expecting this. It was obviously gonna happen, so I'm glad it did. M3 made a bit of a late appearance though. Glad they made it on the scene though.


----------



## sweenish (Jun 13, 2009)

i like the part where the idiots forget that the card is FULLY upgradeable. meaning, when dsi mode is hacked, the boot loader and card kernel and firmware can all be upgraded to take advantage.

i've been waiting for this card.


----------



## raing3 (Jun 13, 2009)

I can't wait to see more pictures and find out more information about this... I wonder what the picture on the cart looks like? Does it auto-boot on DSL? Is it side-loaded? Does it use clips to hold it together like the M3 Real? What extras does it come with?.... so many questions... so eager to get this.

Can't wait to get this cart, I'm getting it as soon as I see it... even just for the box art which looks amazing.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 13, 2009)

Ewww auto-boot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh yeah what does this come with anyways and is it side loaded? (I really want a side loading cart.) I'm guessing you guys don't know.


----------



## commdante (Jun 13, 2009)

Fanboys never contribute anything substantial ... funny though.
I miss a mention of an USB update-thingy-device, hope for peeps interested it was just missed and will be in the package. It would be rather annoying if there was a good update (firmware that actually introduces new stuff) and one updates "too soo" and needs an older version firmware DSI/DS(L) to update the firmware on the card.


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Jun 13, 2009)

Finally! I've been waiting for M3 to release this one.


----------



## raing3 (Jun 13, 2009)

I agree with PharaohsVizier as well. The M3 team do support their products well, better then some other flash cart makers at least... I was annoyed with the horrible UI of the original M3 Real firmware as well but the Sakura firmware was quite a large update... They also have very nice functions in many of their firmwares and in general are quite fast and do not have bugs.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 13, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Could you clarify what products the M3 team ditched?  Two come to mind actually, the G6 Real and the M3 Simply.  The G6 Real wasn't really ditched, but just not supported as much as the M3 Real, and was discontinued for that reason.  The M3 Simply wasn't even really an M3 product, but in either case, the M3 team did drop the ball.


G6 Reall is still being updated, it just cant use sakura, and RTS from the old firmware
however game fixes are still being released

for people still using slot-2, its time to move on 
every cart maker has now, all focused on slot-1 support


----------



## zephyral_13 (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm GONNA BUY IT !!!!


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Jun 13, 2009)

All we need now is the cyclo ds"i"


----------



## Virgil (Jun 13, 2009)

Oddly, I am somewhat "scared" by its design. Its probably because of how everyone has high reviews and great likes for the M3 normally. This is going to be awesome! I'll be getting this, as long as its in a reasonably price range for me.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2009)

I think the price would be reasonable ?
maybe around 20++ USD


----------



## raing3 (Jun 13, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> I think the price would be reasonable ?
> maybe around 20++ USD



I hope so... I've budgeted about $40USD and $70USD for the CycloDSi so it would be really good if it was less than that.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 13, 2009)

Considering DX a M3 is $22? and RHS or GBG is $30. It would be higher so I'm going for $35 or so from RHS or GBG.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 13, 2009)

It should be interesting to see how this flash cart holds up against the rest. I for one have never used M3 so I don't know how reliable they are, I do here they are one of the better cards to have.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 13, 2009)

Neither have I used a m3 product but its nice to try new things I guess. Personally the acekard will still be my favorite.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 13, 2009)

The box and design looks so freakin' awesome, I'll kepp this in mind if I ever buy a DSi.


----------



## klopfdreh (Jun 13, 2009)

If the homebrew compatibility is going to be better then acekard2i, I'm also going to switch over. There are some apps not running very well on acekard2i -> dskiosk, dsftp all with fat errors.


----------



## Nintendo (Jun 13, 2009)

Sweet!

I don't have a DSi yet, but this seems to be a promising card with it being fully upgradeable.  Looking forward to reading more details on this one and reviews once it's released.


----------



## chiseen (Jun 13, 2009)

Oooh from xero to infinity... what, is this calculus?


----------



## Seastars (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice, have high hopes for this one, can't wait to see the review.


----------



## Escape (Jun 13, 2009)

will this cart support homebrews?
if not i don't think im gonna get it... ill just wait for a cart that supports games and homebrews (unless there is already one?)


----------



## raing3 (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope they will make a new Sakura skin to match the box and cart design of the M3i Zero.


----------



## George290506 (Jun 13, 2009)

More M3...!? Ha, Ha, Ha...! Yes buy it now or wait the next month for the M3i Zero 2, 3 ...etc.


----------



## Nerdii (Jun 13, 2009)

Escape said:
			
		

> will this cart support homebrews?
> if not i don't think im gonna get it... ill just wait for a cart that supports games and homebrews (unless there is already one?)



1. You are a retard if you think that!

and

2. EVERY FLASHCART SUPPORTS GAMES AND HOMEBREW!!!


Although, some don't have very good compatibility!


----------



## Escape (Jun 13, 2009)

Nerdii said:
			
		

> Escape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK 

1. don't insult 

and 

2. I DIDN'T KNOW THAT!!!

guess im not updated enough xD


----------



## Nerdii (Jun 13, 2009)

George290506 said:
			
		

> More M3...!? Ha, Ha, Ha...! Yes buy it now or wait the next month for the M3i Zero 2, 3 ...etc.





			
				George290506 said:
			
		

> LOL! True! That'd probably happen!
> The R4 (Too lazy to name all of them) and iPhone (iPod Touch, iPhone, iPhone3G and iPhone3G


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 13, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Just like the Supercard DS ONEi *and the EZ Flash Vi*, everything on the M3i Zero is upgradeable. Should Nintendo decide to introduce measures to block flash carts in a future DSi firmware update, pending a possible work around, you'll be able to update your M3i Zero to tackle any new protection.


Don't forget the EZVi which can update also its bootstrap/bootloader, firmware and kernel.


----------



## nonnonnon (Jun 13, 2009)

Escape said:
			
		

> will this cart support homebrews?
> if not i don't think im gonna get it... ill just wait for a cart that supports games and homebrews (unless there is already one?)



It will (as 'all' other cards) suport homebrew. i think it will have auto dldi patching like the m3 real. if it not suport games i am very suprised; almost certanly it will suport both games and homebrew. “all” flashcard suports games and homebrew, why shouldent this. it will also suport sakura wich is an alternate firmware. sakura does plays games and homebrew


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 13, 2009)

This is what im waiting for. i hope my supplier is not overptced about this. i'll recommend this cart to every dsi owners (if i know one)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 13, 2009)

Already emailed for a sample.
I really like the boxart renders,


----------



## SoLuckys (Jun 13, 2009)

Man after seeing this i am definitely buying this( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although am not a fan of M3 but i always wanted to buy an M3 cart)


----------



## Islay (Jun 13, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok

I alway wondered how the upgrade system worked in The EZ5i, it Has no usb card upgrader ? also if a DSi card has an extra chip that activates the DSi function an update wont help would it ?


----------



## OSW (Jun 13, 2009)

pretty boring, as with all other DSi flashcards, unless it introduces a nicer menu (m3real isn't so great), and I hope it's upgradable to enable DSi features (once the hacking in that area gets going).


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 13, 2009)

m3i zero... good name
isn't m3 the ones who made itouch... they aren't giving up are they... but still like the r4 for the m3, the itouch is also their second but better cart


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> pretty boring, as with all other DSi flashcards, unless it introduces a nicer menu (*m3real isn't so great*), and I hope it's upgradable to enable DSi features (once the hacking in that area gets going).


You're kidding or?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





M3 Sakura, is really amazing GUI/menu/firmware whatever you want to call it.....I really can't see how nicer menu could be even made..

I agree with everything that people say on DSi mode, hopefully, if it is ever hacked, it would be cool that bootloader upgrade would be enough, and that won't be a hardware issue..


----------



## KamuiX (Jun 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if it comes bundled with an external flasher like the DS ONEi?


----------



## OSW (Jun 13, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> OSW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, well honestly I haven't been able to properly use sakura (only dldi version lol), because I traded my m3real before it was released (oops, lol). But there's my little grudge against m3team since they stuffed up the g6real (which i still have lol) and dropped full support for it ...

Their original menu was pretty dodgy, and m3sakura is made by moonlight, not even by m3 team...

Still like my acekard better. It's surprising that a bunch of homebrew devs can build something greater than the actual cart producers... but kudos to them for going open source, it really was a smart move. Theres even AK2 romloader plugin for moonshell 2 (so it's pretty much like sakura)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> Ah, well honestly I haven't been able to properly use sakura (only dldi version lol), because I traded my m3real before it was released (oops, lol). But there's my little grudge against m3team since they stuffed up the g6real (which i still have lol) and dropped full support for it ...
> 
> Their original menu was pretty dodgy, and m3sakura is made by moonlight, not even by m3 team...
> 
> Still like my acekard better. It's surprising that a bunch of homebrew devs can build something greater than the actual cart producers... but kudos to them for going open source, it really was a smart move. Theres even AK2 romloader plugin for moonshell 2 (so it's pretty much like sakura)


Aaaa, so you were serious...I honestly wasn't sure if you're kidding or what. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, you missed MUCH with not using Sakura in full glory!

I understand you completely about that G6 thing. but M3 Sakura is their official firmware/GUI, even tho most of it was developed by Moonlight..
However, seems like you don't know that Sakura has its little tweeks and parts that are different from Moonshell..
It has full GBA support with all extra features that M3 GBA expansion offers, and it has RTS.

Just wanted to clear that out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And one more thing, everybody is talking about them going open source....I really don't think that's the case....I think they meant to say that all users will be able to upgrade both firmware and bootloader for themselves, but not that it'll be full open source....I could be wrong tho!


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 13, 2009)

So the whole "the firmware is totally upgradable so we can work around anything nintendo does"
... will that also enable us to upgrade to a release that enables DSi  Mode when someone's unlocked it, or will there be a whole new batch of cards?

...Personally, I want a DSi cart that works with Pokemon Colloseum (the wii game) AND works as a passme, etc for my DSL until I upgrade to a DSi.
[Perhaps when testing DSi products you can add that back to the gamelist of stuff you test for? Shout-out to the admins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 13, 2009)

I have this feeling that there's going to be something much better than any of this...


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 13, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I imagine since basically every aspect of this new cart is upgradeable we will be able to update it so it can go into DSi Mode as well without having to buy a new cart.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2009)

i would not speculate too much on what DSi mode and etc
it is until the future when the answer is HERE only we know the possibilities


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2009)

I am gonna get this one aswell.

I bought so many flashcarts within the last 2-3 weeks..
Supercard lite, Acekard 2i, Supercard DSOneI, few fake R4s and DSTTs..(all for collection, supercard only in use).

Who should I contact to get an early sample? Danny? or the korean team?

thanks


----------



## CeroCHAOS (Jun 13, 2009)

I think we need a statement from the M3 Team about the full future functionality of the M3i0 as far as when DSi mode is cracked if the card could support it with an update or if a new card would be needed altogether... Just my speculation.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 13, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> I am gonna get this one aswell.
> 
> I bought so many flashcarts within the last 2-3 weeks..
> Supercard lite, Acekard 2i, Supercard DSOneI, few fake R4s and DSTTs..(all for collection, supercard only in use).
> ...



I think you have to be well known to get a free early sample...atleast 1000+ posts. I sure as heck would love an early sample, but I'm probably not gonna get one if I ask.


----------



## milfy (Jun 13, 2009)

Maybe I missed something, but were people not boycotting m3 because they were not paying the developer of moonshell (or something to that effect)? Was that resolved?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2009)

Well I didnt ask for a "FREE" sample.
I just wanted one before it reaches the shop.
As far as I can remember I had the G6 Real almost 2 weeks before was available in the shops..

edit:
also post count doesnt make you a hero..
just because you poste above 600 within 3-4 months, which I coudnt do over the last 2 years and 2 months...


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 13, 2009)

how can we say its gonna run m3 real firmware it dosnet say that it is m3 real for the dsi what if it has a brand new firmware


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2009)

Well it says "sakura" not the M3 DS REAL firmware.
So we should be able to run sakura on it.

But who knows.. we might be able to run the M3DSR firmware on this aswell..


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 13, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Well I didnt ask for a "FREE" sample.
> I just wanted one before it reaches the shop.
> As far as I can remember I had the G6 Real almost 2 weeks before was available in the shops..
> 
> ...



Yah I know but that being said they also wouldn't give an early sample to someone with one post.

But oh well, if you do find out who to email to for an early sample then contact me please.

Thanks ^^


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jun 13, 2009)

The top left corner of the box as well as the text below the logo say it's a "movie player". Is that to keep it's game-playing function on the down-low for exporting or will it have a built-in movie player as well?

EDIT: Ah, I'd never noticed that the M3DS Real has that same movie player icon on it which uses Moonshell. I was hoping it was it's own player, instead.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2009)

Well thats just to look more "ordinary".
Obviously it has moonshell so you can play dpg, dpg2 files, and you wil be able to play games :=)


----------



## anaxs (Jun 13, 2009)

im gonna get this fo sho 100%

i like wat they named it tho


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 13, 2009)

PharoahsVizier, good observation.

And DeltaBurnt, I have 1000+ posts and I very much doubt I could get a sample. Mostly because GBAtemp has no affiliation with any group, just some admins (and possibly other forum members) have remained in close contact with the members of the flashcart teams. So what I'm basically getting to, is "it doesn't matter how many posts you have, it matters how well the team knows you."
That's my take on it, anyway. Perhaps an admin could clear it up if they wish.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2009)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> PharoahsVizier, good observation.
> 
> And DeltaBurnt, I have 1000+ posts and I very much doubt I could get a sample. Mostly because GBAtemp has no affiliation with any group, just some admins (and possibly other forum members) have remained in close contact with the members of the flashcart teams. So what I'm basically getting to, is "it doesn't matter how many posts you have, it matters how well the team knows you."
> That's my take on it, anyway. Perhaps an admin could clear it up if they wish.


Very true. I coudnt say it specifically enough.

I previously had some flashcarts through m3adapter.co.uk admins, Chan/Mike.
Their site is down.. so trying to find a way to get it in hands...


----------



## bobfernando (Jun 13, 2009)

Sorry, I was never big into the M3 line, but as an AK2i user, what does this card offer that would make me want to sell my AK2i to get one of these?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2009)

This card offers:
Sakura OS,
Real Time Save,
Nice GUI,
Stable(i gues, so far m3 was reliable),
M3 releases very frequent updates,
etc. etc.

But its entirely user choice..

For me GBA/NDS linkage was important, which the M3 hopefully will offer. Wii connectivity is another thing I need. Sadly only Cyclo and g6 works with the wii..


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 13, 2009)

Islay said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently someone hacked the 1.86 firmware, not that it matters as the kernel doesn't work with most newer games and it's slow at loading. I am still using 2.0 Alpha from a few weeks ago, it works ok aside from some games crashing constantly.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 13, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> how can we say its gonna run m3 real firmware it dosnet say that it is m3 real for the dsi what if it has a brand new firmware


Common sense would dictate that they should make brand new firmware exclusively for the card for the DSi, an issue that I have with the EZ Flash Vi is that they are making firmware for the Vi that is also compatible with the V and V+ carts which is causing for even longer firmware and kernel release updates to get the Vi working that it is driving me mad.


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 13, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the M3i Zero is the first cart to have an updateable boot loader, and the EZVi + AK2i only has the ability to update the kernel.








Well i know pretty well the EZVi and i'm sure you can update the bootstrap/bootloader (flash memory beside the Xilinx), the firmware (CPLD code inside the main processor Xilinx) and the kernel (microSD). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for information, bootloader update exist on ez flash product since the EZ flash 4 so it's not a new thing.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2009)

Danny just denied to give me an review sample..
He asked if I have a website..

Anyways, i gues i have to wait till its available in the shops.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 13, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Errr about the free sample stuff, it is rarely a cut and dry, you get it, you don't issue.  I've contacted various teams, and been in close contact with a few, and sometimes I get these ridiculous rules and stuff, while other times you get a team willing to give you a cart on good faith.  I mean I remember I think it was the DS Fire Card that I was refused unless I had X amount of views on my site, while others don't even know my website and ask for my address.
> 
> I think the M3 team is rather generous and strikes a good balance between practicality and generosity.  They checked my site, and they are all good.  They seem to have a list that they send new kits to, and it seems that I'm on it.
> 
> ...



Yah I pretty much knew to get an early sample you'd probably have to have some semi-well known flashcart review site. And to even get it semi-well known you need the money to buy flashcarts and make reviews. Only then will you start getting sample.

Everything boils down to money.

Oh well, I'm just glad they announced this card. And I see your point with it not coming with any firmware, I thought that too. Atleast we can still just download M3 Sakura and put that on. I'm really hoping that they'll either:

1. Make Sakura the main firmware...I mean seriously why not?
2. Make Sakura open source and let the users perfect it.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 13, 2009)

==irrelevant==
The pages of this thread that I've read have made me happy. No one acting immature or anything, just good old-fashioned conversation.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



==end irrelevant mention==

Thanks for the explanation, PharaohsVizier. =]


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jun 13, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep  Mbmax is right


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 13, 2009)

Another great card now on the DSi, can't wait for a review, nice to see that it isn't the normal M3 with DSi support slapped on. 

I haves till yet to make my move on the DSi, im anxious to see a few things develop a bit more. Never the less, this looks like a worthy contender.


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 13, 2009)

This is great and all, but still no news from the Cyclo team??


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 14, 2009)

*Reads this*.....*sells acekardi* HORRAY


----------



## the-murderer (Jun 14, 2009)

I waiting this for the M3 team! Cool!


----------



## Shebang (Jun 14, 2009)

I will buy an M3 card again but only after DSi mode is working well. No reason to hurry ...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 14, 2009)

No one knows when that is going to be..
It "may" never be hacked.. you never know.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 14, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> No one knows when that is going to be..
> It "may" never be hacked.. you never know.



*cough .....PSP-3000....cough*...

...like all great things it just needs time.

But yeah it isn't worth making the move on the DSi only until DSi mode is unlocked.


----------



## Shebang (Jun 14, 2009)

cause if you can't play DSi backups, where is the sense in that?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 14, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Kamui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The PSP-3000 has already been hacked, same for the PSP-2000's with the new motherboards. You use chickHEN (Chick Hombrew Enabler) via the new tiff exploit to install the 5.03 GEN-A CFW.

But yah can't wait for this, too bad I'll be at my dads when this is supposed to come out...I can order it while I'm there...but...I'd still have to wait awhile before getting back and being able to use it T.T


----------



## Tozarian (Jun 15, 2009)

w00t! love the box art.


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone recommend get a DSi card if your only possible going to upgrade to a DSi? I mean I figure I may eventually do it anyway I don't have a light i have the phat. But what im saying is, in the mean time is it a worthy DS/DSL flashcard by itself. I mean it can't do anything DSi like yet anyway.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 15, 2009)

since is just a few USD different so i bought a DSi flash cart
who knows what might happen in future


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 16, 2009)

Will this also work with the DSlite & DSphat?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Will this also work with the DSlite & DSphat?


As all other DSi flashcarts, probably yes, because this cart (so far) works only for DS mode in DSi..


----------



## DsHacker14 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll get this if my acekard2i is blocked due to nintendo firmware updates. But if it costs too much ill just wait until someone knows how to hack dsi firmware.. which might take a long time. Meh ill just wait for a gbatemp review, hopefully itll be worth the money.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

i just bought mine from gamekool


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 17, 2009)

Hunts down elixir* I want some money. Ok on a serious note gamekool ships from china/hong kong right?
Only 30 units you have got to be kidding me.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 17, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i just bought mine from gamekool








Link please! And how much did it cost? (It was probably just a preorder...)


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 17, 2009)

It sounds CHINESE to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



therefore i believe they ship either from HK/China

they claim they have 30 units on hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.gamekool.com/preorder-m3i-zero-...-dsi-p-254.html

topic pre-order but read the bold text



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Finaly, the M3i Zero by M3 team released.This can't be a news cause everyone knows the m3 team will move on to DSi card.Gamekool has been asked why the M3i is so delayed,the only reason is that M3 team don't want their product to be a Rush one.And now we got the answer the M3i Zero will be a all upgradable dsi flashcard with the constantly support from M3 team,powerful ever.
> 
> *Not surprisely,gamekool will be the first few site to have m3i zero in stock and we promised you to have the world-first stock m3i zeo like before.Limited stock of 30pcs.So,get it with confidence.Below is the official release by M3 team.*



they are a little contradicting but meh, i CBF about it and just ordered


----------



## raing3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Removed by me... beaten by elixir


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 17, 2009)

So is that definitely the price or is the a possibility they will change it?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's the price because the sellers choose the price not the people who make the flashcarts. It may go up if there is a high demand though but it'll probably get real low prices on deal extreme no matter what the demand.


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 18, 2009)

So your saying buying it on that site was a bad idea? aka deal extreme will have a lower price?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 18, 2009)

Its not exactly a bad idea because dx usually gets it later than some sites, but yes dx usually will get the lowest price possible.

As of edited time there are 18 units left to pre order. Huh I expected to go faster.


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 18, 2009)

How much lower do you think it will be, also how much longer would it take them to get it. AKA if im impatient as it is, but and a cheap ass is it worth cancelling my preorder and waiting?


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 18, 2009)

Does DealXtreme accept money order?


----------



## gamekool (Jun 18, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Hunts down elixir* I want some money. Ok on a serious note gamekool ships from china/hong kong right?
> Only 30 units you have got to be kidding me.



you are right.hongkong warehouse

this is not a joke,man.the first pouch of new product is always limited.what we talk about is that we assure your pre-order shipped out when other online shops is enquirying their supplier of when they can get the stock.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 18, 2009)

Yah I'm just gonna go ahead and wait until a place like real hot stuff get's the m3i0 in stock.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 18, 2009)

That's Php 1,200 for the Philippines. Im going to buy this.


----------



## white wolf (Jun 18, 2009)

I what to get this. Will it also work on ds phat? can someone tell me the best place to order from. Want to avoid fake sites


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 18, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Yah I'm just gonna go ahead and wait until a place like real hot stuff get's the m3i0 in stock.


I'm curious as to why? you seemed so hyped up about it. Makes me worry alittle =(


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes all DSi compatible flashcarts work on the DS Phat and DSL.

The best place to get it is probably either Real Hot Stuff or Deal Extreme.


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 18, 2009)

Whats wrong with gamekool is it a shady place, will I be waiting longer then if I ordered it from reahotstuff or DX? You're not answering my question =\]

Also anyone know the date its coming out? The email was release on the 12th, but the post on there website wasn't posted till the 14th, so 10 days from which one?


----------



## Technik (Jun 19, 2009)

So where can I pre order this? I was gone 4 a few days


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 19, 2009)

Gamekool has preorders but they have very little in stock.


----------



## white wolf (Jun 19, 2009)

anyone know when this is officaly comming out??


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 19, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Gamekool has preorders but they have very little in stock.
> You never answered my question as to why you wouldn't buy from them.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(white wolf @ Jun 19 2009, 04:48 PM) anyone know when this is officaly comming out??


 I also asked this question due to the fact that the email about it was sent on the 12th, but there official website posted it on the 14th, in the message it said 10 days, so is it 10 days from the 12th or the 14th?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 20, 2009)

Bakuryu42 said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That message wasn't directed towards you it was directed towards Charmandersrule.


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 20, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Bakuryu42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your still dodging my question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you said earlier you will wait for realhotstuff and DX to get the cart before ordering, why? You seemed so hyped for it and yet didn't jump for a chance to preorder it and get it asap? This makes me worried as a first time buyer.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm gonna guess because he doesn't want to preorder it? Anyways I'm gonna wait for rhs, gbg, or dx to get them. (I hate preorders.) Now does it really matter anyways gamekool AFAIK has been know to be fine (looks at iTouch2 preorder buyers)


----------



## adrian2040 (Jun 20, 2009)

I preordered the M3i Zero. At least I think I did. When I clicked the pay now button in Paypal, the screen closed and it directed me to the checkout screen. Gamekool still has the M3i Zero on my cart. Also, no email from Paypal have yet reached my email. Help?


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 20, 2009)

That weird though whats wrong with a preorder? I want it shipped to me as soon as I get it, I think all places should do that. As long as your saying that it wont take longer then if I order it from the other sites, and that they are a respectable place then im cool.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 20, 2009)

Bakuryu42 said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhh maybe because I don't have the money right now? And plus I say to wait for DX because it will be cheaper than other sites and realhotstuff has fast free shipping and good prices.


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 20, 2009)

Will it take longer for me to get it from gamekool since its in hong kong, aka if I wait to order it somewhere else will I get it faster? The point of me preordering it was to get it asap.


----------



## Magnifico (Jun 21, 2009)

So, anyone know (or suspect) if this will be out on Realhotstuff this monday the 22nd? My situation is that I plan on getting a DSi today to replace my broken DS Lite. I'm going on a trip on the 28th, and so hope to have a dsi flashcard by the 27th. I know only site that I can get it fast enough at this point is realhotstuff. If it's not gonna be there on 22nd, I'm considering just going with the supercard one DSI, but I'd really like to give M3 a chance, as I already have the non dsi model of the SCDS and would like to try something new.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 21, 2009)

They probably won't have it in stock for another week. I'm basing this on how long it took them to get the iTouch 2 in stock btw.


----------



## white wolf (Jun 21, 2009)

i checked this site and they have it
http://www.gamezway.com/m3i-zero-sakura-fo...eam_p16873.html

can someone tell me if they are legit plz and if so are the fast to deliver? tks i will buy the m3i zero from them if they are good to buy from.


----------



## KamuiX (Jun 21, 2009)

So tomorrow is the official release of the card right? Can someone post legit resellers that they sell first the card?

Checked some of the official resellers from m3adater.com site but they don't have the card listed


----------



## white wolf (Jun 22, 2009)

yes please list some legit sellers ppl


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 22, 2009)

Everyone stop freaking out, the retail sites will put up the M3i Zero when they get it.

I suggest you check realhotstuff and dealextreme.


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Where are those places located, because gamekool is located in hong kong, and it says on part of there website it took 10 days to get from hong kong to ireland, so how long would it take from hong kong to PA?


----------



## Magnifico (Jun 22, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> They probably won't have it in stock for another week. I'm basing this on how long it took them to get the iTouch 2 in stock btw.



Thanks, guess I'll be getting the Supercard for the trip =(


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 22, 2009)

Dealextreme has great prices and free shipping but is very slow. Real hot stuff is the best place to go if you just want fair prices, and pretty fast shipping.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 22, 2009)

GamebyGame isn't bad either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Bakuryu42 What's PA? Anyways probably anywhere from 10 - 20 days (depends on your luck) at least considering most Hong Kong shippers take that long.


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 22, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> GamebyGame isn't bad either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PA is Pennsalvanyia, would GBG,RHS, or DX be fast if I ordered it from them?


----------



## lildaz (Jun 22, 2009)

Can't wait for this to come out...hopefully the wait will be worth it.


----------



## Technik (Jun 22, 2009)

So this comes out tommorow right? Even thought technicly out just means online places will stop saying pre order. But still right?


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 22, 2009)

All I wanna know is that its was a good idea to preorder from gamekool, will I get it faster/just as fast as if I got it from somewhere else? and if the others are cheaper it better be just a couple bucks or im going to be pissed.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 22, 2009)

i can honestly tell you that real hot stuff is fast and reliable when it comes to processing and shipping. they throw in insurance for about a dollar more, and my r4 that i got 2 yrs ago still works without a single problem. and if you dont have a credit card u can use money order or check


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 22, 2009)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> i can honestly tell you that real hot stuff is fast and reliable when it comes to processing and shipping. they throw in insurance for about a dollar more, and my r4 that i got 2 yrs ago still works without a single problem. and if you dont have a credit card u can use money order or check


Doesn't answer my question really, will RHS get it to me faster even though they may get there shipments later the GK? I need to know soon cause Id have to cancel my order with GK.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 22, 2009)

it can take 2-5 days priority with the cheapest mailing option from the united states postal service.


----------



## lifeisweird (Jun 22, 2009)

I get my stuff from consolesource.com they ship to USA & Canada and ship UPS ground 2-5


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 22, 2009)

white wolf said:
			
		

> i checked this site and they have it
> http://www.gamezway.com/m3i-zero-sakura-fo...eam_p16873.html
> 
> can someone tell me if they are legit plz and if so are the fast to deliver? tks i will buy the m3i zero from them if they are good to buy from.


They're one of our sponsors. They're legit


----------



## shanefromoz (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe the m3 team should consider still supporting there old range of carts instead of just stopping updates for them.
I personally would not buy another card by m3 ever again.
Shits me when they just stop supporting there older cards.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 22, 2009)

For Philippine users, please see rocksoftonline.com if they have one but make sure you leave 1 for me. I'll scout V-Mall Greenhills tomorror and bring back news

June 22-23, rocksoft doesnt have yet but make sure to update fellow Filipino users here, ok?


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 22, 2009)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> it can take 2-5 days priority with the cheapest mailing option from the united states postal service.


Yes, but will they get it as soon as it comes out? Or a couple days later, in which case it might take just as long as what I am doing now.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 22, 2009)

shanefromoz said:
			
		

> Maybe the m3 team should consider still supporting there old range of carts instead of just stopping updates for them.
> I personally would not buy another card by m3 ever again.
> Shits me when they just stop supporting there older cards.



Uh maybe you should read the entire topic, because as we have already established M3 does continue to support their older carts, and they will still support the M3 Real cause as we already know it and the M3i Zero both support Sakura so we'll obviously still be getting updates for that.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 23, 2009)

Deal Extreme, Kick Gaming and Real Hot Stuff have not listed the M3i Zero on their websites, methinks they won't have them today.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 23, 2009)

There is no point in pre ordering something that has now been released. Not all sites get them on launch day and if only a few sites have them in stock on release day, it is only because they either struck a deal to get exclusive launch day units or they just happen to be really close to the development team. Expect that this will be on backorder for a while from some sites, Gamezway probably has some sort of exclusive thing going on that they will be the only ones selling it for a few days, then all the other sites will have it. Kick Gaming, Real Hot Stuff and DealExtreme have not said boo about the card which means they have not been even allowed to put them up for pre-orders.


----------



## Islay (Jun 23, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> white wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet a new site to buy from it seems to has fair prices.

Whats there 8gb micro SD like ?


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 23, 2009)

Whats better to do buy from the preorder websites and hope they get them first? Even if they do how long is there shipping compared to RHS,DX,GBG,etc now say those sites get them a day or two after the preordered ones and there shipping is faster, wouldn't that be the quickest way?


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 23, 2009)

Who says its released? Also Gamekool also had preorders, I'm just worried other sites will get them in the next day or so after released and be able to ship it to me much quicker. Gamekool is in Hong Kong so they expect 10 days for shipping which is annoying for someone who is impatient like me. if KG,RHS,DX, or GBG get them in the next few days after Gamekool day get, which I am assuming GK is getting them first if not I'll be pissed, and I am able to snag one they would send it to me much faster, and maybe even cheaper.


----------



## mollekemiel (Jun 23, 2009)

strange, on the shop i looked they don't mention the "zero" anymore instead they use upgrade and refer to the website http://www.m3iupgrade.com
(allready mentioned here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=149...;#entry1921754)


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 23, 2009)

mollekemiel said:
			
		

> strange, on the shop i looked they don't mention the "zero" anymore instead they use upgrade and refer to the website http://www.m3iupgrade.com
> (allready mentioned here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=149...;#entry1921754)


strange indeed cause m3iupgrade is fake...


----------



## mollekemiel (Jun 23, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> strange indeed cause m3iupgrade is fake...



your right. its not an m3 product.  that explains why it's so cheap.
they allmost fooled me


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bakuryu42 said:
			
		

> Who says its released? Also Gamekool also had preorders, I'm just worried other sites will get them in the next day or so after released and be able to ship it to me much quicker. Gamekool is in Hong Kong so they expect 10 days for shipping which is annoying for someone who is impatient like me. if KG,RHS,DX, or GBG get them in the next few days after Gamekool day get, which I am assuming GK is getting them first if not I'll be pissed, and I am able to snag one they would send it to me much faster, and maybe even cheaper.


Learn to read the god damn article on the first page then n00b, cause it clearly says that it "should hit online retailers around the 22nd June". Gamezway already has it, you can buy it, I checked yesterday. Not all sites had it yesterday either and it could be at least a week before other retailers get it. Not to mention shipping times are estimate, or you can not be a cheap bastard and order the fastest shipping possible if you are that impatient. Most of those sites you mentioned are not based in the USA, and if you want something faster, spend the extra bit to get a faster shipping process. I ordered my EZ Flash Vi from China and was estimated at a 14 day arrival, it showed up in a week.


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 23, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Bakuryu42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should learn to read, mainly the word "should" because it isn't in fact out yet. Just because you can buy it does not mean its out I preordered mine from Gamekool, doesn't mean its out. The email was sent June 12, but they posted the message officially on there website on the 14th. Which means it could be the 24th instead. The fastest shipping for Gamekool is 25 bucks, compared to the 8 something I am already paying, I don't think thats being that much of a cheap bastard. RHS and GBG are both in the US, yes the others are in China, but they may still give faster shipping for less.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 23, 2009)

I ordered one this afternoon from Gamezway, basic shipping is no more then 7 business days and the fast shipping is 2-4 but it's really expensive. There was no notice of back order or whether or not it is available, the order is being processed and should ship out after payment goes through, they would have notified me if the item was not available. Shoulda just ordered from Gamezway and paid 14 bucks for the fast 2-4 day shipping, or wait like me and pay 3 bucks for regular postage. And they aren't taking pre-orders at Gamezway anymore, they were before yesterday, now it's just regular purchase.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 23, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> I ordered one this afternoon from Gamezway, basic shipping is no more then 7 business days and the fast shipping is 2-4 but it's really expensive. There was no notice of back order or whether or not it is available, the order is being processed and should ship out after payment goes through, they would have notified me if the item was not available. Shoulda just ordered from Gamezway and paid 14 bucks for the fast 2-4 day shipping, or wait like me and pay 3 bucks for regular postage. And they aren't taking pre-orders at Gamezway anymore, they were before yesterday, now it's just regular purchase.


Let me know if they shipped it out to you.
I want to order one aswell.


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Jun 24, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> I ordered one this afternoon from Gamezway, basic shipping is no more then 7 business days and the fast shipping is 2-4 but it's really expensive. There was no notice of back order or whether or not it is available, the order is being processed and should ship out after payment goes through, they would have notified me if the item was not available. Shoulda just ordered from Gamezway and paid 14 bucks for the fast 2-4 day shipping, or wait like me and pay 3 bucks for regular postage. And they aren't taking pre-orders at Gamezway anymore, they were before yesterday, now it's just regular purchase.


When Gamezway says it ships your order post a picture and ill admit I was wrong, but it will just stay at processing till it comes out as it is for me for Gamekool, yes I probably should of waited, but since no one seemed to care enough to answer and suggest it im probably stuck with GK, unless I can still cancel it.


----------



## hyun (Jun 24, 2009)

I am thinking about buying this m3i zero or just m3 ds real.
I am going to use ds lite so it doesnt matter if it works on dsi or not.
But I am curious that if m3i zero is better than m3 ds real


----------



## KamuiX (Jun 24, 2009)

Hm maybe it's better because of all the updates things. Also you'll have updates for long time and you can use it in future if you decide to sell DSL and buy a DSi


----------



## hyun (Jun 24, 2009)

Just bought mine !!!
thx kamuix for the reply
i made a good choice cuz of u!


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 25, 2009)

its delayed http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=163560

EDIT: its coming 04.07.2009:First batch of M3i Zero is confirmed to arrive gamekool on July,10th.Pre-order will ship out then.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Jul 7, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> its delayed http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=163560
> 
> EDIT: its coming 04.07.2009:First batch of M3i Zero is confirmed to arrive gamekool on July,10th.Pre-order will ship out then.



ohhhhh that sounds good but I'm not really sure if something else will happened so I better way until 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really sure that they are already out.


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't be such a baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flashcarts are pretty damn cheap anyway, plus the m3i looks to be the best cart coming so far. The only thing that could make me choose another cart is MENUdo, and I'm pretty sure people will do some stuff to it to allow it to play roms on an m3i anyway...


----------



## Solecist (Jul 11, 2009)

hi guys... i always bought M3 adapters from day 1 but now, i see online so much DSi flashcarts that i am a little confused... how much good is this M3i Zero compared to other DSi flashcarts?..i dont see anywhere a comparison.. and finally, afterall, where can i buy M3i Zero? In the sites the M3 suggest buying, i cant see the product yet.

Im from Portugal, and want to buy somewhere from spain or france...or nearby.


----------



## GreenBanana (Jul 23, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> The boxart says M3 Sakura in the bottom right of the box. Wahoo M3 Sakura compatibility, hopefully they'll let the users update that as well!


This should be larger, and I want a 30-point font confirmation on the official M3 Adapter website confirming this.  So where can we buy a real M3i Zero?  

Take this out of the forums and go official with an actual WEBPAGE about all we need to know about the M3i Zero.  M3Adapter.com's FAQ page doesn't even seem to mention it.  What are we doing here anyway?  This is still the first Google result, and it came out on the 10th or 15th of July, according to their website.  Funny about their consistency.  I'm wondering what the heck they're trying to say about a "zero to infinity new technique".


----------



## cngamemart (Jul 31, 2009)

Good news for my dear everybody,M3i Zero is now on sale,hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




go and see at once!


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 31, 2009)

cngamemart said:
			
		

> Good news for my dear everybody,M3i Zero is now on sale,hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats great but a) Catch up we know its out many of us already now have it!   and a warning  .. that b) The latest DSi 1.4 BLOCKS IT! along with all DSi cards!


----------



## Marvin Dalkiri (Aug 28, 2009)

hum... interesting.

well, I think it's a good time to start saving money to buy an dsi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*completely lost in the discussion timeline*


----------

